# DJI Mavic Pro Drone - Any Drone flyers here?



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Hi all, 

Me and Fay are back from the new baby trauma and will be back on here advertising 

I have bought myself a drone (Titled above) and i'm kind of addicted to it albeit very nervous about sending it higher than 200 feet and more than half a mile away (Drone nerves :lol: )

Anyone else into drones and any advice etc ?


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Best plan to fly line of sight as if you loose video link u could be stuffed as return to home can be temperamental. I have a strobe on mine (flytron) excellent for spotting. Read the CAA rules as they will be tightened up soon.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

My son in law has a dji phantom 3 professional and he’s altered the WiFi frequency and got range extenders on his control, and that thing will fly over 1700 meters away and well over 400 ft up. It far exceeds legal limits but as I said to him it’s his choice if he gets caught then he pays the price. He doesn’t fly it locally but he has had a few commissions to take land shots for estate agents and even had a farmer pay him for aerial shots across his fields. That has return to home and gps based flying which prevents it entering no fly zones, and he can send it up to full height and it will follow his every move from above, which I think is awesome feature.


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

The biggest thing to remember is the flight time - most of the drones have onboard programming that prevents an altitude above 400ft and a speed above a set mph (can't remember this off the top of my head), but the flight time is where commercially available drones suffer. As long as you are flying it sensibly, not near built up areas of too close to sensitive areas, then all is good.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I’ve set it all up to fly below 375 feet and it goes about 30mph in reg mode.

I am clued up on the tech just have this really weird nervous feeling when I fly it. Probably because I spent over a grand on it lol.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The law is changing on the use of drones.

Certainly for commercial work you are supposed to get some kind of safety certification.

There is talk of registration for all drone users but it might only be for commercial / professional use.

There is restrictions on how close you are allowed to fly to people.

Also check out BMFA website about 3rd party liability insurance. Your choice to fly without but what if you hit someone or something?

https://bmfa.org/

If you don't care about any of this and the same for everyone else really I don't have any care in this other than I fly RC helicopters and should you decide to misuse your drone it could affect the whole hobby.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I know all of that mate and I ain’t misusing it in a field that is empty of anything. 

I hope they do change the law. As an ex policeman I’m more than happy to adhere to regulation.

:thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Sorry about my last para I will change that. I didn't mean you are misusing it or intended to.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I got ya buddy 

Too many idiots use these things. I’ve watched some right plonkers on YouTube thinking it’s ok to fly at 1000 feet and or near airports and the like.

I’m going to be responsible and enjoy it if I can conquer the fear :lol:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I fly at a club where we have 3 or 4 Mavic owners.

From a technology viewpoint they are an exceptional bit of kit. One of the last features added was collision avoidance. I think you can programme it with GPS waypoints so you don't actually have to fly it. All very clever stuff.

From what I have seen you shouldn't have any problems flying the Mavic.

Enjoy your new hobby.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Yes I've used waypoints and it is pretty clever stuff. 

I feel an addiction coming on. 

Thanks Andy :thumb:


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

I’ve got a DJI spark, only flown it twice but good fun and great pictures. All the app / updates are a pain, it may just gather dust or I will fly it again in the spring.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Had my Mavic for about 9 months


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Every time I see a video of these I feel the need to get one......they look good fun but as for looks, they also look pretty damn gd, unlike some of the others! Dare say 'er indoors would throw a  fit though!!


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I saw a video and within hours I had it 

Got 70 hours flight time already :lol: I love it


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Feeling the love for the white one.....it’s pulling me in....must.....stay......strong!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Actrosman said:


> Feeling the love for the white one.....it's pulling me in....must.....stay......strong!


Life's too short mate, get one bought :thumb:


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I’m obsessed 

I’ve bought strobes from flytron, iPad holder, full body wrap getting a few filters for the camera and a custom built case with foam cut outs for the bird and accessories


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Jue said:


> Life's too short mate, get one bought :thumb:


My poorly Mondy is in the garage tomorrow (or later today to some of ya!) so I'll have to wait and see what the cost of that is first before I buy wifey a slap up meal and some new shoes etc etc before I tell her I've blown near on 2k on a drone......just after I've took the steak knife off her and run half mile down the road!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DJI must be annoying buyers of the recent Mavic pro with this new launch? , but I suppose its like tech its only new the day you get it I suppose , been there before, I love the new Mavic air and it may well temp me into my first drone me thinks.
But if after a Konova motorised slider first.
I may take advance of any deals on the Mavic pro though with this new release as gets great reviews


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Mavic pro prices dropping rapidly now http://amzn.to/2BLOsef I paid almost double that for the fly more bundle a year ago!!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

New Mavic Air might have something to do with that.


----------

